# EOI declined



## vp3681

Unfortunately my EOI was declined and our points were reduced from 140 to 50 

Lost our points in 
1) Qualification
2) Qualification in area of absolute skills shortage
3)Work experience in area of absolute skills shortage
4) Partner's qualification


1) and 4) : This was a mistake from our side since we thought that our degree is equivalent to level 7 and did not go for assessment.Now we need do individual PAR before going in for new EOI

2) and 3) ...I am confused here and need some help.
I am a software tester and done Bachelors of Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering from India which is equivalent to Bachelor degree ( level 7) specializing in Electric and Electronic Engineering and Technology. 
Is my assumption correct? Will the PAR help in getting points against these criteria.
They said it's not same and so lost 25 points in total for points 2) and 3).

Awaiting your replies.


----------



## escapedtonz

vp3681 said:


> Unfortunately my EOI was declined and our points were reduced from 140 to 50
> 
> Lost our points in
> 1) Qualification
> 2) Qualification in area of absolute skills shortage
> 3)Work experience in area of absolute skills shortage
> 4) Partner's qualification
> 
> 1) and 4) : This was a mistake from our side since we thought that our degree is equivalent to level 7 and did not go for assessment.Now we need do individual PAR before going in for new EOI
> 
> 2) and 3) ...I am confused here and need some help.
> I am a software tester and done Bachelors of Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering from India which is equivalent to Bachelor degree ( level 7) specializing in Electric and Electronic Engineering and Technology.
> Is my assumption correct? Will the PAR help in getting points against these criteria.
> They said it's not same and so lost 25 points in total for points 2) and 3).
> 
> Awaiting your replies.


Hi,

1. Yes. All qualifications that you wish to claim for must be assessed or be exempt from assessment before submitting EOI.
If university and/or qualification isn't on the exemption list you must go for PAR as a minimum. You can also do full IQA assessment.
Note the PAR assessment doesn't give you a guaranteed result. It only gives enough to allow EOI submission. If you subsequently get through with ITA you must complete full IQA assessment anyway.

2. As you have not got a job offer in NZ that is in an area of skills shortage you will only get these points if you meet the spec in column 4 of the LTSSL against the skill shortage you claim. Plus you must hold NZ registration for that skill if it is required.

3. To claim these points you must have experience in an occupation off the LTSSL ad the experience must meet the spec for that occupation and you as the principal applicant must be suitably qualified to undertake that work.
The occupational registration must also be met again if required in NZ.

4. Same as 1.

Have a look at the ops manual in relation to claiming qualifications and experience in absolute skills shortage.

www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual

SM13.20 and SM16.20


----------

